# new member Aaron



## Aaron B (Mar 4, 2016)

Hello...
Came across this forum by accident while doing some Google searching. Just wanted to introduce myself...

Equipment
Lincoln Torchmate 4x4 CNC plasma table with Tomahawk 1000 plasma cutter.
Miller Dynasty 200 DC TIG
Miller 251 MIG
Miller 625 plasma cutter
Busy Bee combo Lathe Mill (just picked it up)


----------



## John Conroy (Mar 5, 2016)

Welcome to the forum Aaron. 

John


----------



## EricB (Mar 5, 2016)

Hey, Aaron! Welcome!

Sent from my B15 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexander (Mar 5, 2016)

Welcome to CHMW Aaron.  Post a picture of your lathe mill combo if you get a chance. Did you buy that new?


----------



## Janger (Mar 6, 2016)

and let's see your plasma table. Do you like it?


----------



## PeterT (Mar 6, 2016)

Welcome Aaron. Looks forward to seeing your projects. -Peter


----------



## Jwest7788 (Mar 8, 2016)

Welcome Aaron!

Side note, we're being found in Google?! Awesome. haha.

Do post pics of your setup! Always awesome to see!

JW


----------

